
Ask HN: How to archive online articles - jdowner
Often, after reading an article online, I want to be able to archive the contents of the article for future reference or to add notes. Obviously I could just save the webpage, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a service or application that can extract the contents of a online article (ideally into a text-based format like markdown).
======
CM30
Archive.is works pretty well:

[http://archive.is/](http://archive.is/)

(or at least, it does in non Firefox browsers. Seems uBlock and this site are
conflicting at the moment).

You can also do the same thing with the Internet Archive itself:

[https://archive.org/web/](https://archive.org/web/)

Just enter the link into the lower right text box, and click 'save page'.

There are others too, as well as tools you can download to locally save
articles (or whole websites) for future reference.

------
ashokr86
[https://zoho.com/notebook](https://zoho.com/notebook) You could very well try
Zoho Notebook's browser extensions available in Chrome, Firefox and Safari.
Clean view the article and store it in Notebook for future reference.

------
jdowner
To provide an answer to my own question: I have found that a combination of
pythons 'readability-lxml' package and 'lnyx' works pretty well. For example,

python -m readability.readability -u file:///foo.html | lynx -dump -stdin

produces a pretty nice text format.

------
mkbkn
Maybe [https://instapaper.com](https://instapaper.com)

------
edotrajan
check out [https://webrecorder.io/](https://webrecorder.io/)

